# algie eater



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

I couldnt find a place for algie eaters so i hope this is in the right place. 
Why would an algie eater start suckin on fish?


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

is he sucking just for a sec like a passing bump or is he full on trying to feed on another fish ?? seems like all my chinees alga eaters do that to all my fish and snails , as well as my octo and pleco . they will suck another fish but only 1/2 a sec till that fish moves on. if you have a fish that is siting there letting him suck that may be the bigger problem ??


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

My boyfriend saw him do it. I think he is just worried because a friend had an algie eater that sucked the scales rt off their other fish!! Poor thing has a scar now!!


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

well about any fish or invert will eat dead or dieing fish as a opportunity meal , but it shouldnt be an issue for healthy fish.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If what you have is a chinese algea eater, it is in their nature to suck the slime coat off of fish.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Posted best pics i could get of the algie eater. Creapy im watching you eyes n all!! I think he is beautiful, however a bit creapy.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

IMP the cae is a problem sucking even on healthy fish. It can lead to many types of infection having the slime sucked off,it can even lead to the death of fish. Added to that IMP again there's Tropicals in with Coldwater fish which is also a problem.
Very sad about the Betta, i'll say no more


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for your input goldie. U know thats my daughters name too.
everything i have read on goldfish is soooo conflicting! I do know.i have seen plenty live in heated and not heated tanks. I have also seen them in heated ponds doing vry well. Im also pretty sure a goldfish is a carp and in wich case i believe they can live just about anywhere. If i didnt have these guys they would be in the belly of some turtle rt.now. so imop i think they are pretty lucky! They get to stay warm and eat well and not be dinner! Lol
I also know goldfish can get huge!! When that comes i have a.friend w a huge goldfish and koi pond thats heated who.will take them.


----------



## edisto (Nov 4, 2012)

I have avoided Chinese algae eaters because they I have read that they aren't good at controlling algae, and get worse as they get larger, eventually having aggression problems with other fish (in addition to "scale-sucking")

It could, however, be a simple matter of keeping the fish well-fed. I have a big pleco in one tank, and a Farlowella in a smaller tank. They do such a good job of keeping the algae down that I have to supplement their diet with algae wafers, zucchini, and shelled peas (just boil peas for 1 minute, and squeeze them out of the seed coat).


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

I am starting to believe this algie eater is a chinese guy. Its vry pretty w its animal.print look. Yet has some seriously creap zoid eyes!! Damned thing just looks evil!! 
Our anniversary is friday so we have aagreed to buy fish and equipment!! Considered goin out for.fish dinner but thought thats a bit odd lol! Besides im sick w the flu.... prolly gonna dump 50 to a 100 bucks in the tank. Vry glad we can live on ramen noodles!! Haha!! Fish and dog eat better than we do!!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

TLC said:


> I am starting to believe this algie eater is a chinese guy. Its vry pretty w its animal.print look. Yet has some seriously creap zoid eyes!! Damned thing just looks evil!!
> Our anniversary is friday so we have aagreed to buy fish and equipment!! Considered goin out for.fish dinner but thought thats a bit odd lol! Besides im sick w the flu.... prolly gonna dump 50 to a 100 bucks in the tank. Vry glad we can live on ramen noodles!! Haha!! Fish and dog eat better than we do!!


I know what you mean exactly! Goldfish shouldn't be kept with tropical fish, not only because they have different temperature needs, but goldfish are super(and I mean SUPER) nasty and dirty, they foul up the water a lot. Your tropical fish will start to suffer from the water quality before the goldfish will as well. I don't like CAEs because they can get big and aggressive, they can injure a fish if they eat the slime coat too much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Ahha!! FINALLY!!! A REAL ANSWER!!! Thank you manafel!! 
All i keep getting is goldfish are cold water fishand shouldnt be in heated tanks. Im like man! I know vry well goldfish could live in a flippin sewer!! Doent seem to matter w em! But now i get it!! They are dirty!! Not surpised in the least on that 1!! So the goldfish could cause issues w the tropical fish... gotcha!! In that case we might be getting a 50 to 75gal tank for our bedroom. If we get it ill rehome the goldfish there. 
Thank you sooo much for a real answer!!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

It's no problem, you can always find great deals on tanks at your local Craigslist/classifieds. I bought a 55 gal yesterday for $30 for instance.

With goldfish tanks, be prepared to do quite a few water changes(don't forget to gravel vac!) compared to your large tank(You will just have to keep testing for waste in the water).


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a Chinese Algea Eater and a Golden Algea Eater. They are 6" long and are getting aggressive. The chinese has eaten my panda cory's tail off. He looks pretty rough. He is in his own 10g tank now. Renamed devil fish. My golden have been pretty good until recently. I found a panda cory in his tank that has a chewed tail. So I am setting up my other 10g tank so he can have his own tank until I can rehome them. Which unfortunently won't be until the spring now. I have never said this about another fish. I really hate them. Don't recommend them to anybody.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi TLC... thanks Manafel your spot on .. and i understand what your saying 100% TLC .. your rite gold fish can exist with tropical fish there temps and ph etc can overlap (im not saying do it ). iv seen goldfish thrive in koi ponds in 100+ degrees all summer and be around after a winter freeze .. the issue is there waste production and there effect on the bio load. i understand this well because i have been battling this in a 30 gal mixed community tank with a few goldfish , and some typical tropicals for a wile now... long story short .. re homed the gold fish they were doing real damage long term. they expel larger amounts of ammonia in to the water than most other fish , it comes from there gills when they breath and there feces , as well as any un eaten food or dead or dieing plant life in the aquarium. .. so although it can in theory be done , i tried it for almost 2 months , it ended up stressing my guys out with all the constant gravel vacuuming and water changes , not to mention always fighting ammonia. i lost 8 fish total including the 3 goldfish i re homed , if id of taken the advice i was given on this forum the first time i may not be soaking my thread fin in a salt dip for ich at the moment and treating my tank with antibiotics. good luck with whatever you decide to do.. i hope it all works out for you better than it did 4 me .


----------

